# I Am Impressed.



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Recently acquired 2 Citizen autos with the Miyota 8200 movement (NH7350 and NH6990) I am impressed with accuracy "out of the box". Both have stayed with my atomic clock. My Seiko 5 and Orient 3-star were consistent minute-a-day gainers unregulated, and I was expecting similar from the Citizens. Of course, for us retired folks, pinpoint accuracy in our timekeepers is not a major concern.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like them too, they are great starter watches and are very undervalued compared to Seiko 5's IMO. They *are *a better watch.

Pics please! You show me yours and I'll show you mine, I've been meaning a take a pic of them.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> I like them too, they are great starter watches and are very undervalued compared to Seiko 5's IMO. They *are *a better watch.
> 
> Pics please! You show me yours and I'll show you mine, I've been meaning a take a pic of them.


With my little Kodak, clear watch pictures are a challenge sometimes beyond its (and mine) capabilities, especially wih domed crystals. Best I can do is point you to the closed ebay auctions showing these models (items 8914280870 and 5081038781).


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

I bought a Citizen auto a few years ago.(the one that looks like a Rolex day-date)

Well my Citizen could easly pass the cosc tests.It matches 100% an online clock.Amazing


----------



## TikTok (Mar 26, 2006)

Here's a pic


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just brought home a square case one from the carboot.

30 "bob" and so far it's bang on







not bad for a watch buried under a pile of junk watches.

I will give it a scrub up and a new strap and it will be worth owning 

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a fondness for Citizen Auto`s (also manual winds & Eco-Drives as well)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW I have four other non-Citizen watches with the Miyota 8200 series movement







....

*Invicta Ghost Diver `2300`, Miyota 21 Jewel, 8200 Series.*










* Elysee `16319` 44mm, Miyota 8200 series 21 Jewel Auto.*










*Elysee `16320` 44mm, Miyota 8200 series 21 Jewel Auto.*










*Zeno EA-02, Euro Navy Canteen Diver, Miyota 8200 series 21 Jewel Auto.*


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

TikTok said:


> Here's a pic


I had one of these in the gold plated finish and it was one of the most reliable watches I've ever owned. It was worn to work for nearly 10 years, beaten, bashed, covered in dust, worn while using Hilti drills etc, and never let me down. I gave it away in the end - still working a treat. I think mine had the 8215 movement.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Garry..

Long time no see.....is the BA Club still going?

Roger


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Roger said:


> Garry..
> 
> Long time no see.....is the BA Club still going?
> 
> Roger


Hi Rog,

How are you?. The ba club's in decline, I don't get on here much these days.....







. Hopefully things will improve in the next few weeks. How's that guitar?, I was doing a bit of sultans of swing on my strat tonight...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> was doing a bit of sultans of swing on my strat tonight


Bloody hell Garry....I often look at the Tab for S of S.....and then give up!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Roger said:


> > was doing a bit of sultans of swing on my strat tonight
> 
> 
> Bloody hell Garry....I often look at the Tab for S of S.....and then give up!!


...Not as hard as it looks. To show you would be easier, you could probably learn it in an hour or so....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Looking at Citizen perpetuals myself - Eco Drive.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Garry..
> ...


Hello Garry, how you doing ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ditto


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello all - new boy alert.....

This is my newly aquired 8200-powered Citizen NY2300. Very underrated in my opinion. It is accurate, robust and easy to read. The only down-side was the rubber strap it came on, which I quickly replaced with this NATO. I have a solid bracelet on the way that I will try on it also.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice looking watch `Q`, have you considered trying it on one of our hosts very comfortable soft rubber `Oyster` 20mm Straps with deployment clasp, a real bargain at Â£10 and a vast improvement on the Citizen original









*Citizen Dolphin Divers, NH8050-01LT, cal8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I really like that white dial!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I really like that white dial!


So do I









But I do *NOT!!!!* want one


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I really like that white dial!
> ...


Yup, the white dial is what drew me to it too - they do look good in black too, though.

I know that feeling! I do not want one, I do not want one, I do not.....Oh, go on then (click mouse, open wallet, extract credit card...)



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice looking watch `Q`, have you considered trying it on one of our hosts very comfortable soft rubber `Oyster` 20mm Straps with deployment clasp, a real bargain at Â£10 and a vast improvement on the Citizen original


I like it on yours (nice watch BTW!), but I have been kind of put off rubber for now. I will see what the bracelet I have incoming looks like and maybe explore other options if I don't like that.


----------

